
Ask HN: Problem with NJ Probation Taking Money - doonesbury
I am looking for input, help, perspective, case-law that might help in the following situation.<p>I am divorced in NJ as of 2015. As per standard procedure, money is collected from my paycheck and sent to NJ probation who disperses it to my ex-wife for child support and alimony.<p>The issue is in question: NJ Probation erroneously thought I was in arrears. I got a NJ judge to vacate e.g. to tell NJ probation no money was owed. Regardless, NJ probation took money after this judgement from my Federal tax refunds, and bonuses.<p>I asked for that money back. Another Judge at the same court denied my request saying I&#x27;d waived my rights to it. There is no dispute the money was taken, or in the amount taken. My ex-wife and her attorney were aware that I had overpaid previous to the Judgement, and I communicated with NJ probation to no ultimate effect numerous times prior to the Judge vacating the alleged amount owed. NJ Probation told me they will not take action without a Judge&#x27;s order, which I got. Nonetheless they proceeded to take money anyway.<p>I am appealing this case to the Appellate level. What can I do to win on appeal?
======
gus_massa
Do you have a lawyer?

~~~
doonesbury
Yes and no. The lawyer who defended me in the original case and our appeal of
the first decision ... Is still around. But unless I hear something that
seriously suggests error of commission or omission on firm's part, I'll do the
appeal myself. I've spent north of $50K to get nowhere and will not spend that
kind of money again. I've fired two attorneys getting divorced for various
kinds of stupidity. However I believe in this case my attorney was excellent.
The fault is with the judge.

